# Makes the 1DX seem a bit slow ;)



## Chisox2335 (Aug 14, 2014)

http://www.iflscience.com/technology/worlds-fastest-camera-takes-44-trillion-frames-second

4.4 trillion frames per second. Pretty interesting article (my comparison to the 1DX is only a joke, please don't freak out)


----------



## zim (Aug 14, 2014)

wow so this thing could see something that moves faster than the speed of light !!!!


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2014)

WOW Very impressive.


----------



## Lee Jay (Aug 14, 2014)

So, one second of real-time would take over 5,800 years to play back at 24fps.

Could make for an awfully boring movie!


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 14, 2014)

It's bad enough trying to pick the best shot out of a 12 FPS burst. I think I would go blind trying to best shot from a 1ms burst capture with this thing


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 14, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> It's bad enough trying to pick the best shot out of a 12 FPS burst. I think I would go blind trying to best shot from a 1ms burst capture with this thing



I know the feeling ;D


----------



## Foxdude (Aug 14, 2014)

If this superfast thing doesn't have 15 stop DR, I'm gonna switch to Nikon.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 14, 2014)

I would hate to buy the hard drive for the storage of a one second burst


----------



## Chisox2335 (Aug 14, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> It's bad enough trying to pick the best shot out of a 12 FPS burst. I think I would go blind trying to best shot from a 1ms burst capture with this thing



Wonder how many autofocus points it has haha


----------



## jebrady03 (Aug 15, 2014)

That thing might actually catch me TRYING to please my wife... ;-) lol


----------



## kennephoto (Aug 15, 2014)

Foxdude said:


> If this superfast thing doesn't have 15 stop DR, I'm gonna switch to Nikon.



Switch to nikon? Nah, I'm dropping photography and going back to painting on cave walls. Thanks foxdude I chuckled.


----------



## tolusina (Aug 15, 2014)

jebrady03 said:


> That thing might actually catch me TRYING to please my wife... ;-) lol


Is it fast enough to catch you succeeding?


----------



## winglet (Aug 15, 2014)

I heard that Nikon has the same camera but with 2 more stops of DR. It must be true because DxO says so and has all these graphs an' stuff.

I am writing a sharply-worded letter to Canon as we speak.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 15, 2014)

jprusa said:


> I would hate to buy the hard drive for the storage of a one second burst



So would I since A hard drive would overflow and I lose most of my one second burst . Maybe a truck filled with hard drives ;D.


----------



## Foxdude (Aug 16, 2014)

winglet said:


> I heard that Nikon has the same camera but with 2 more stops of DR. It must be true because DxO says so and has all these graphs an' stuff.
> 
> I am writing a sharply-worded letter to Canon as we speak.



Oh, where can I buy it?


----------

